# Where to go after Michael Connelly?



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I can't believe I'm about to read the LAST book written by Michael Connelly.  I've read them all, and they've helped me through some rough times when I needed to escape.  But now I'm facing major surgery and a long recuperation and I need a new series.  Help!

I loved Ian Rankin but finally got queasy from all the alcohol drinking.  Burned out on J.D. Robb's characters after 7 books.  Lost interest in Laura Lippman after 6 books.  Thought Jonathan Kellerman was an untalented writer after 2 books.  Knew Evanovich wasn't for me after the first book.  Never even made it through A is for Alibi.  

If that gives you any indication of my tastes, any suggestions?  I need another good series pronto!
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you tried Linda Fairstein. . . .first book of the series is 

There's also Tess Gerritsen's series featuring "Rizzoli & Isles":  That's the first book. There's a TNT series based on it which is good though slightly different to the books which are also good. I like 'em both.

Oh, and Kathy Reichs' Temperance Brennan series, which starts with . Though, honestly, I like the characters in the series _Bone_ much better.


----------



## djgross (May 24, 2011)

Lisa Gardner's Detective DD Warren books might work for you. Gardner is releasing her first DD Warren short story (priced at $1.99) on January 10th if you want to sample her writing.



John Sandford is another option to consider. My favorite of his Lucas Davenport series is Storm Prey.



Both of these authors typically use more points of view than Connelly.

I hope you find several new series to help you recuperate!


----------



## Jeff Shelby (Oct 2, 2011)

Have you tried any of Dennis Lehane's Kenzie and Gennaro series?  A Drink Before The War is the first.


----------



## David Swinson (Dec 29, 2011)

Henning Mankell's Kurt Wallander series are great reads. The first one is Faceless Killers.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Have you ever tried Allison Brennan? She has 5 different trilogies, not one long series, but they are good! My favorite ones are the Predator Trilogy, the No Evil Trilogy & the Lucy Kincaid books. 

What about Harlen Coben? He's excellent. He has a Myron Bolitar series or he has quite a few stand alone books. All very good!

James Grippando is also very good. He has stand alone books as well as the Jack Swyteck series, which is a great series.


----------



## docnoir (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm a big fan of T. Jefferson Parker's latest series (Charlie Hood), starting with L.A. Outlaws. Very good stuff.

The closest cop novels to Bosch, it seems to me, are coming from Ian Rankin and Jo Nesbo.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

T. Jefferson Parker
Mo Hayder
Robert Crais
James Lee Burke
Jo Nesbo
John Connelly's Charlie Parker series
Dennis Lehane's Kenize and Gennaro books


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks so much for all your suggestions!

Last night before I saw any of these responses, I ordered the first Scarpetta novel by Patricia Cornwall.  I haven't even read a sample yet.  Any thoughts on that?  

David, I read a non-Wallendar Henning Mankell and loved his writing.  But I came away with this sense of endless dark gloominess.  Is the Wallendar series like that?  Mankell is truly gifted. 

Kindlegirl, of course, Harlen Coben.  Can you believe I've never read a single book written by him?  How did I manage that?  Thanks for reminding me to try.  I see his series starts with Dealbreaker in 1995.  

Djgross, I love changing points of view.  Thanks! 

Oh wow!  My cup runneth over.  I'm now actually looking forward to spending several weeks in my recliner chair (hopefully without too much pain though).  

Feel free to keep the suggestions coming.  Thanks again to all.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

fancynancy said:


> Thanks so much for all your suggestions!
> 
> Last night before I saw any of these responses, I ordered the first Scarpetta novel by Patricia Cornwall. I haven't even read a sample yet. Any thoughts on that?


I read some of the early Scarpetta novels. . .not sure why I stopped . . . . I have a vague recollection of generally enjoying them but then, at some point, not so much. I should probably try to pick back up and see if I can figure out why.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I read some of the early Scarpetta novels. . .not sure why I stopped . . . . I have a vague recollection of generally enjoying them but then, at some point, not so much. I should probably try to pick back up and see if I can figure out why.


Ann, I am seeing many reviewers on Amazon who are saying that at some point in the middle of the series the quality took a nosedive to the point where several people did not believe Cornwall was writing the books anymore. Strange.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

fancynancy said:


> Ann, I am seeing many reviewers on Amazon who are saying that at some point in the middle of the series the quality took a nosedive to the point where several people did not believe Cornwall was writing the books anymore. Strange.


I think that's around the time she had some personal stuff going on that probably affected her writing as well. Assuming it was "her" writing. I read the first 2 or 3 then lost interest.

Harlan Coben is wonderful - his series is a bit different from his standalones, but I love both. I'm almost afraid to make any more personal suggestions since I love Sue Grafton's books.  But this might help - the closer to Connelly, the more "like" his writing (in theory):

http://literature-map.com/michael+connelly.html


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Meemo said:


> I think that's around the time she had some personal stuff going on that probably affected her writing as well. Assuming it was "her" writing. I read the first 2 or 3 then lost interest.
> 
> Harlan Coben is wonderful - his series is a bit different from his standalones, but I love both. I'm almost afraid to make any more personal suggestions since I love Sue Grafton's books.  But this might help - the closer to Connelly, the more "like" his writing (in theory):
> 
> http://literature-map.com/michael+connelly.html


Thanks Meemo. I admit I hardly gave Grafton a chance at all. In fact, as I recall, the only thing that put me off about Grafton's book was the young age of her protagonist because I couldn't relate to being young and single anymore! Sometimes it's something as simple as that.


----------



## jaimee83 (Sep 2, 2009)

I am also on the latest Michael Connelly.  Harry Bosch, Mickey haller, the reporter, its been a great run.  Hope to get a couple more before Harry retires.  Wonder where he'll go with the daughter, sounds like he's setting her up for a story line.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm with you, couldnt get into Evanovitch either.

How about:

Ridley Pearson, esp. his Harry Boldt series. Takes place in Seattle. I'm not totally sold on his new ones set in Sun Valley yet.

Tony Hillerman, all set in beautiful locales in the 4 Corners area of the SW and involved the local native American tribes and their police officers.

Nevada Bar, her books are about a female National Park ranger and most mysteries take place in the parks...excellent!

And Kathy Reichs has good mysteries and even better forensics...and little drinking as her character is a (mostly) recovering alcoholic. The TV series Bones is based on her books but IMO, quite loosely. They are pretty gory books sometimes tho....very detailed.

Dick Francis, early books all focused around horse racing, later books just tangentially but really good stuff! 

And altho it's been awhile, I easily got lost (timewise) in John Grisham's early legal thrillers. Great stories, lots of heart and excitement, good details.



Let us know who ends up catching your interest....I'm looking for a new author fall in love with. A few of mine have passed away (Dick Francis, Hillerman), Pearson has gotten a little off-track for me. I still look forward to each of Nevada Barr's books.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

You might like:

Robert Crais (especially the Joe Pike books)
Lee Child
Steve Hamilton

Couple on the inexpensive list that are worth a look:

Fatherly Love by Wallace
Joe Nassise The Heretic 
Mercury Falls
Elizabeth Cosin  (HIGHLY recommended) 

That ought to be enough.  But if not, let me know.  I can think of two others right off the top of my head...and I agree with the Fairstein and also look up Carol O'Connell.  She doesn't have a lot on Kindle at last check, but her books are awesome!


----------



## davinci (Feb 24, 2010)

Michael Connelly recommends a lot of writers--it's one of the ways he "gives back" to a writing community that has been very good to him. He regularly recommends Robert Crais and Ruth Francisco books. Look for his name on book jackets.

http://www.amazon.com/Good-Morning-Darkness-ebook/dp/product-description/B003TFET9Q/ref=dp_proddesc_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&n=133140011&s=digital-text


----------



## Rejean (Mar 31, 2011)

my girlfriend likes Donna Leon's Commissario Brunetti mysteries, but I think that's just because she'll read anything about Venice.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_tc_2_0?rh=i%3Astripbooks%2Ck%3ADonna+Leon&keywords=Donna+Leon&ie=UTF8&qid=1325447161&sr=1-2-ent&field-contributor_id=B000APJKYC


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

davinci said:


> Michael Connelly recommends a lot of writers--it's one of the ways he "gives back" to a writing community that has been very good to him. He regularly recommends Robert Crais and Ruth Francisco books. Look for his name on book jackets.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Good-Morning-Darkness-ebook/dp/product-description/B003TFET9Q/ref=dp_proddesc_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&n=133140011&s=digital-text


Great idea! Thanks davinci.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

jaimee83 said:


> I am also on the latest Michael Connelly. Harry Bosch, Mickey haller, the reporter, its been a great run. Hope to get a couple more before Harry retires. Wonder where he'll go with the daughter, sounds like he's setting her up for a story line.


I'm missing them all already!


----------



## Pencepon (Nov 14, 2008)

I see MariaESchneider already recommended Lee Child, but I heartily second this nomination. He was the very first name that came to mind for me.

Another thought is to go back to the past to John D. MacDonald. His books are retro by now, since they were mostly written in the '50s and '60s, but I love them dearly — especially the Travis McGee series.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

davinci said:


> Michael Connelly recommends a lot of writers--it's one of the ways he "gives back" to a writing community that has been very good to him. He regularly recommends Robert Crais and Ruth Francisco books. Look for his name on book jackets.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Good-Morning-Darkness-ebook/dp/product-description/B003TFET9Q/ref=dp_proddesc_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&n=133140011&s=digital-text


Also, if you use Fantastic Fiction, they list most mainstream authors with all the books they've written -- series in order and with alternate titles, which is also nice. Anyway, at the bottom, they also link to books that writer recommends. Here's the page for Michael Connelly:

http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/c/michael-connelly/

He has a LOT of them. . . .


----------



## David Swinson (Dec 29, 2011)

fancynancy said:


> Thanks so much for all your suggestions!
> 
> Last night before I saw any of these responses, I ordered the first Scarpetta novel by Patricia Cornwall. I haven't even read a sample yet. Any thoughts on that?
> 
> ...


Yes, unfortunately most Scandinavian writers are dark. I think it comes with the landscape. I'm also a fan of The No 1 Ladies' Detective Agency series by Alexander Mccall Smith. Always a fun read.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

David Swinson said:


> I'm also a fan of The No 1 Ladies' Detective Agency series by Alexander Mccall Smith. Always a fun read.


I like this series a lot - sampled it when I first got my Kindle (and first heard of it on a Kindle forum), but the sample didn't grab me. It was offered free later by B&N and I got it. Once I read it I was hooked - the books have their own lovely rhythm & charm (which I didn't quite get from just the sample). And they're available through the Overdrive library. 

I haven't tried any of his other books, but at times these read like a love poem to Botswana, both the land and the people.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Meemo said:


> I like this series a lot - sampled it when I first got my Kindle (and first heard of it on a Kindle forum), but the sample didn't grab me. It was offered free later by B&N and I got it. Once I read it I was hooked - the books have their own lovely rhythm & charm (which I didn't quite get from just the sample). And they're available through the Overdrive library.
> 
> I haven't tried any of his other books, but at times these read like a love poem to Botswana, both the land and the people.


I've read them all so far...they cant really be pigeonholed into any genre I normally read but I am intrigued by the smooth writing style and cultural differences in their adventures.

I recommend them....I think "rhythm & charm" are good descriptors.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Lursa (was 9MMare) said:


> I've read them all so far...they cant really be pigeonholed into any genre I normally read but I am intrigued by the smooth writing style and cultural differences in their adventures.
> 
> I recommend them....I think "rhythm & charm" are good descriptors.


And, under the heading of 'different strokes'. . . . . .I read the first one and it basically put me to sleep. It was a chore to get through. 

But. . . back to Michael Connelly. . . .have you looked at www.literature-map.com. . . . .


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> And, under the heading of 'different strokes'. . . . . .I read the first one and it basically put me to sleep. It was a chore to get through.
> 
> But. . . back to Michael Connelly. . . .have you looked at www.literature-map.com. . . . .


I couldn't even finish the first one so you're one up on me...!

Also--not sure he is on Kindle, and he writes noir so it will be dark: Ken Bruen.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> And, under the heading of 'different strokes'. . . . . .I read the first one and it basically put me to sleep. It was a chore to get through.
> 
> But. . . back to Michael Connelly. . . .have you looked at www.literature-map.com. . . . .


And they are a long way from Michael Connelly too, which is one reason I didnt recommend them, lol.

I dont know what it is about them....I think it is the view into the culture....and the fact that they are light and fast reads (with some real pearls of wisdom mixed in.) They are a long way from my preferred genres too...which have loads of forensic details or societies after the destruction of the modern world!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Lursa (was 9MMare) said:


> And they are a long way from Michael Connelly too, which is one reason I didnt recommend them, lol.
> 
> I dont know what it is about them....I think it is the view into the culture....and the fact that they are light and fast reads (with some real pearls of wisdom mixed in.) They are a long way from my preferred genres too...which have loads of forensic details or societies after the destruction of the modern world!


Same with me - they're "mysteries", but nothing particularly heavy or dark, yet not exactly cozies either - a nice change of pace occasionally. But I can see how other folks might not be taken with them - like I said, the sample left me cold.

(It's a bit like watching British TV when you're used to American shows.)


----------



## nmg222 (Sep 14, 2010)

Having read everything by Connelly and being a big series reader, I offer Daniel Silva's 'Gabriel Allon' series which begins with 'The Kill Artist'.  I have about a dozen series going and no one comes close to the writing and storytelling of Silva.  In my opinion, easily the best series on the market.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Adding a second vote for Silva's Gabriel Allon series!  

I also love Connelly's books and am saving a couple of them for reading slumps.  Also, I would recommend giving Sue Grafton another try: I read B thru E before A is for Alibi and thought "A" was the weakest by far.

N


----------



## Adele Ward (Jan 2, 2012)

Joe Stein's crime novels are realistic, gritty but also uplifting. He seems like a bit of a loser trying to hold on to the relationship he finally managed to get, but he's so lovable. And he's not a drinker. Martina Cole is also supposed to be good but I haven't read her. I like the London settings in these.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Postscript:  

I can't remember how I chose it after all of your recommendations (price?), but I wound up reading a book by Ruth Francisco.  It was pretty good and well-written, and most importantly, it grabbed me from the first sentence.  I am now trying to read a Robert Crais book that won awards and nominations, but I am having a tough time getting through the first few pages!  The dialogue is trying way too hard and it doesn't ring true. But I will try to slog through the first chapter.  I have reduced mental capacity due to the pain meds I'm taking, but that did not interfere with my ability to read Francisco, and I was taking even more stuff then.  

I think next up I have a Lee Childs.  Thanks much for the recommendations!


----------



## Kimberly Llewellyn (Aug 18, 2011)

Jeff Shelby said:


> Have you tried any of Dennis Lehane's Kenzie and Gennaro series? A Drink Before The War is the first.


I agree. Dennis a good one to try.

Also, for Florida kitsch in a well written tale, you might wanna try Carl Hiassen. http://www.carlhiaasen.com/index.shtml

Oh, gosh, don't forget James Rollins. http://www.jamesrollins.com/


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Michael Connelly is my second favorite writer, I love his writing. And I was going to suggest several of the names mentioned here: Lee Child, John Sanford, Harlen Coben, Nevada Barr, Tony Hillerman, Alexander McCall Smith. But I didn't see my number one favorite, with a character I think of as most like Bosch, Louise Penny. Her Inspector Gamache from Canada, is so wonderful, she is the only writer I look forward to more than Connelly.

Still Life is the first in the series, and I think there are seven books now in the series. Hope your recuperation goes well!


----------



## PAWilson (Jan 9, 2012)

Rejean said:


> my girlfriend likes Donna Leon's Commissario Brunetti mysteries, but I think that's just because she'll read anything about Venice.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_tc_2_0?rh=i%3Astripbooks%2Ck%3ADonna+Leon&keywords=Donna+Leon&ie=UTF8&qid=1325447161&sr=1-2-ent&field-contributor_id=B000APJKYC


I'd recommend these too, but not to read all in a row. I think a break in series reading helps refresh the reader's interest and takes away the annoyance at all the idiosyncrasys.

I'd suggest you look into Ruth Downie's Medicus series.


----------



## Arclight (Jan 6, 2011)

Author Michael McGarrity's "Kevin Kerney Series"

http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/m...sticfiction.co.uk/images/n12/n62998.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Arclight said:


> Author Michael McGarrity's "Kevin Kerney Series"
> 
> http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/m...ecommendation, I really liked Tony Hillerman.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Tularosa, the book mentioned, is the first in the series. If you check the link arclight posted, there's a list of the books in the series in order.

And that website, http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk, is a fabulous resource for checking authors, books and particularly the order of books in a series. I use it a lot.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Meemo said:


> Tularosa, the book mentioned, is the first in the series. If you check the link arclight posted, there's a list of the books in the series in order.
> 
> And that website, http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk, is a fabulous resource for checking authors, books and particularly the order of books in a series. I use it a lot.


Thanks very much!


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> Michael Connelly is my second favorite writer, I love his writing. And I was going to suggest several of the names mentioned here: Lee Child, John Sanford, Harlen Coben, Nevada Barr, Tony Hillerman, Alexander McCall Smith. But I didn't see my number one favorite, with a character I think of as most like Bosch, Louise Penny. Her Inspector Gamache from Canada, is so wonderful, she is the only writer I look forward to more than Connelly.
> 
> Still Life is the first in the series, and I think there are seven books now in the series. Hope your recuperation goes well!


Thanks! Still Life was $2.99 in the Kindle edition, so I one-clicked it. Will report back.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

nmg222 said:


> Having read everything by Connelly and being a big series reader, I offer Daniel Silva's 'Gabriel Allon' series which begins with 'The Kill Artist'. I have about a dozen series going and no one comes close to the writing and storytelling of Silva. In my opinion, easily the best series on the market.


I loved "The Kill Artist".. been reading Brad Thor lately and had forgotten about Silva.. Must download more Silva..


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

MariaESchneider said:


> I couldn't even finish the first one so you're one up on me...!


I finished it but it was painful.. so interesting how authors appeal to different readers so differently.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

As a Michael Connelly fan, I feel your pain.  

I'll chime in with the recommendations for Dennis Lehane, James Lee Burke, and Nevada Barr.

And I'll add Kate Atkinson's Jackson Brodie series.


----------



## Gayle (Aug 31, 2009)

I've enjoyed books by J.A. jance...especially the J.P. Beaumont series and the JoAnna Brady series. I don't much care for the others. I also enjoy Lee Childs, James Rollins, Brad Thor, Vince Flynn, David Baldacci to name a few.


----------



## J R McLemore (Apr 2, 2011)

Dennis Lehane may be a good bet.

If you want some good hard-boiled crime, I'd suggest Victor Gischler's books. Also, Charlie Huston has a trilogy about a character named Hank Thompson which are really good. David Sweirczynsky (hope I spelled that right) has some good books, too.


----------



## Sean Patrick Reardon (Sep 30, 2010)

Adrian McKinty, Stuart Neville, or John Connolly might be a worthy replacement


----------



## Polly Iyer (Dec 6, 2011)

I agree with JR. I've read everything Dennis Lehane has written and loved them all except his book of short stories. His writing is superb. One of the best crime fiction writers around. I know some people who love George Pelacanos for hard-boiled. I've only read one, and there was a lot of street dialect which I found hard to read. Laura Lippman is another good writer of crime fictions. Yes, women can write tough, too.


----------



## docnoir (Jan 21, 2011)

[quote author=J If you want some good hard-boiled crime, I'd suggest Victor Gischler's books. Also, Charlie Huston has a trilogy about a character named Hank Thompson which are really good. David Sweirczynsky (hope I spelled that right) has some good books, too.
[/quote]

Ha. A bit off it's actually *Duane* Swierczynski. But yes indeed, good stuff. SEVERANCE PACKAGE is a riot.

Victor's a friend of mine, and I think his best bets on the crime side would be GUN MONKEYS and PISTOL POETS.

Another one of our bunch: Sean Doolittle. THE CLEAN-UP is a master class on slow-burn thrillers.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Also, if you use Fantastic Fiction, they list most mainstream authors with all the books they've written -- series in order and with alternate titles, which is also nice. Anyway, at the bottom, they also link to books that writer recommends. Here's the page for Michael Connelly:
> 
> http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/c/michael-connelly/
> 
> He has a LOT of them. . . .


He does have a lot! Confusing...


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm resurrecting this thread from earlier this year because it is so great, and has been so helpful to me.  Thanks for all suggestions!  I'm a slow reader, so I'll probably be referrring back to this thread for decades to come.  

I'm on my second Harlen Coben now, but I think this will be the last one for me.  I appreciate the humor, but there is so much of it, the stories seem like farces, and the characters are too exaggerated to be believable.  I could see reading these JUST for the humor, but as page-turner mysteries, not so much.    

Dennis Lehane? I just read that he wrote Mystic River. No doubt the book is every bit as good as the movie, but that movie just devastated me.  But wait, I was looking for a series, so he's not a contender.  I realize I'll be missing some wonderful writing (but probably some nightmares too?). 

I think I'm looking for a series somewhere between all tongue-in-cheek and soul-scorching.  Next up is Louise Penny.  Then Lee Childs I think.

So here's what I want to know: Life is short.  Can anyone help me narrow the list rather than expand it?


----------



## nmg222 (Sep 14, 2010)

fancynancy said:


> I'm resurrecting this thread from earlier this year because it is so great, and has been so helpful to me. Thanks for all suggestions! I'm a slow reader, so I'll probably be referrring back to this thread for decades to come.
> 
> I'm on my second Harlen Coben now, but I think this will be the last one for me. I appreciate the humor, but there is so much of it, the stories seem like farces, and the characters are too exaggerated to be believable. I could see reading these JUST for the humor, but as page-turner mysteries, not so much.
> 
> ...


Before you give up on Harlen Coben, I'm assuming you started with the Myron Bolitar series, his stand alone novels are excellent thrillers. A few recommendations are 'Gone for Good', 'Tell No One' and 'Promise Me'.

Also, don't cross Lehane off of your list if you're looking for a series. His 'Kenzie & Gennaro' books are excellent.

One final recommendation for a series is Daniel Silva's 'Gabriel Allon' series, currently my favorite.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I read a few weeks ago about some appearances Michael Cnnelly made with writer Robert Crais. Connelly was praising the mans detective series (Elvis Cole is the character) and mentioned that Bosch had even done a cameo. That was enough for me to have to read Crais' book, Taken. Seriously, it's to much of a cameo, just a glimpse of Harry iutside Parker Center, but I do love me some Bosch, and it made me happy to read it. I went on to read five more Crais books, and while I don't like them as much as Bosch, they are enjoyable and very similar. I started with L. A. Requiem, but I believe it was Taken that had the cameo.

Louise Penny is a great choice. I agree about Coben, although its true his standalones are more thriller ish, but they don't have the character series aspect. But add Crais to your list and I think you'll appreciate it.


----------



## glennlangohr (Nov 15, 2011)

Michael Connelly is a great author, I especially liked Black Ice. Another great author is Lee Childs. The Jack Reacher character comes off the pages and every book is great.


----------



## Ghostwalker117 (Mar 26, 2012)

I bought Echo Park in a bookstore but I haven't picked it up to read yet. can you tell me did I make a wise purchase?


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Ghostwalker117 said:


> I bought Echo Park in a bookstore but I haven't picked it up to read yet. can you tell me did I make a wise purchase?


I will tell you that Michael Connelly is one of the only authors whose series I read straight through to the end. Every other author lost me either sooner or later. But it's a matter of taste. Echo Park is Connelly's first Bosch I think, so it's the best place to start. Bosch is a great detective who is often a lone fighter for those victims who no one cared about who can no longer speak for themselves. He is often in trouble with management for flouting the rules. Connelly is a good writer. Do I think you made a wise purchase? Of course! But that's just my taste.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> I read a few weeks ago about some appearances Michael Cnnelly made with writer Robert Crais. Connelly was praising the mans detective series (Elvis Cole is the character) and mentioned that Bosch had even done a cameo. That was enough for me to have to read Crais' book, Taken. Seriously, it's to much of a cameo, just a glimpse of Harry iutside Parker Center, but I do love me some Bosch, and it made me happy to read it. I went on to read five more Crais books, and while I don't like them as much as Bosch, they are enjoyable and very similar. I started with L. A. Requiem, but I believe it was Taken that had the cameo.
> 
> Louise Penny is a great choice. I agree about Coben, although its true his standalones are more thriller ish, but they don't have the character series aspect. But add Crais to your list and I think you'll appreciate it.


I read the first Elvis Cole, called "The Monkey's Raincoat". It was pretty good, but again, like Coban, a little more joking around than I felt like reading because it kept distracting me from the plot. I did like the Joe Pike character.


----------



## jaimee83 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I read some of the early Scarpetta novels. . .not sure why I stopped . . . . I have a vague recollection of generally enjoying them but then, at some point, not so much. I should probably try to pick back up and see if I can figure out why.


After several years I tried another Cornwell(I've read many) what let me down is EVERYTHING is a major crisis, the niece is the smartest, done everything, been everywhere. They are all perfect, beautiful, ultra rich always in a crisis, have all the answers, the 3 of them are always intertwined and at the absolute last second always come out on top. Its almost Corny how a medical examiner always gets so deep in these messes book after book. Too predictable.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Consider the new John Sandford, "Flower" series... Dark of the Moon was the first in that new series. One thing is the price for an ebook at 9.99, a tad on the high side.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

fancynancy said:


> I read the first Elvis Cole, called "The Monkey's Raincoat". It was pretty good, but again, like Coban, a little more joking around than I felt like reading because it kept distracting me from the plot. I did like the Joe Pike character.


Yikes, sorry about all the typos in my first post! Ach!

I did like the later Crais novels much better, too. The hardest part of Monkey's Raincoat for me was that it was set in 1983 and it's hard to imagine solving crimes without Google and cell phones anymore. Poor Cole was forever stopping and feeding quarters into pay phones.

FWIW, Louise Penny is the only author I like more than Connelly, and really they're neck and neck with each other. I wish they'd both just write MORE!


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh, Holly, I thought it was so funny that he was always looking for a pay phone!  
For a stand alone book, I think it would be frustrating to me too.  But when I go back to the beginning of a series, and read the books in order (which I usually do), I think it's interesting to watch the culture and technology change along the way. Just another reason I'm addicted to series.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

nmg, thank you!!  I had no idea Lehane had a series.  It wasn't mentioned on his website.  I'm definitely going to buy the first one.     Man, I love this thread.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

nmg222 said:


> Before you give up on Harlen Coben, I'm assuming you started with the Myron Bolitar series, his stand alone novels are excellent thrillers. A few recommendations are 'Gone for Good', 'Tell No One' and 'Promise Me'.
> 
> Also, don't cross Lehane off of your list if you're looking for a series. His 'Kenzie & Gennaro' books are excellent.
> 
> One final recommendation for a series is Daniel Silva's 'Gabriel Allon' series, currently my favorite.


You said what I was going to say about Harlan Coben - I love his Myron Bolitar series, but it does have more humor than lots of folks would want in their mystery/thrillers. But his standalones are different, a bit of humor, but I love his plotting and that they're "everyman" stories about normal folks caught up in extraordinary circumstances. Two different things, and I know Nancy was looking for series. I've also noticed that it seems as the Myron Bolitar series goes on there's a bit less humor - it's still there, but toned down a bit because of some of the circumstances - but Myron will always (I suspect - I think I've gotten through the first 4 books now) have that self-deprecating humor thing going on...I love that about him, but I realize it's not everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Just a thought, but have you explored Agatha Christie's Hercule Poirot or Sherlock Holmes? I love them both, although Holmes is quite a bit over the top. And Poirot is so dated, but both are still excellent series.


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

Another vote for James Lee Burke.  I love his character Dave Robicheaux.  If you want to venture out from police/crime I would suggest Thomas Perry.  He has a series with a character named Jane Whitefield.  She is a half-Indian "shadow guide" who helps hunted people escape from certain death at the hands of their enemies.  She basically helps them to "disappear" from their old life and establish a new one.  I guess these books could be described as  mystery/thriller, very fast paced but good character development.  I believe Dance For the Dead was the first book in the series.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> Just a thought, but have you explored Agatha Christie's Hercule Poirot or Sherlock Holmes? I love them both, although Holmes is quite a bit over the top. And Poirot is so dated, but both are still excellent series.


Great suggestions, Holly. I read every single Agatha Christie when I was a teenager. Quite an accomplishment, if I do say so myself, as there are so many of them. I loved Miss Marple and Hercule Poirot. "And Then There Were None" scared me silly. I also read most of the Sherlock Holmes stories. It was Christie that got me hooked on mysteries, and I've been hooked ever since.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Actually, Meemo, I'm liking Drop Shot a lot more than I liked Deal Breaker, which was the very first. I can definitely see the improvement.  I may wind up eating my words.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Holly, I'm really liking Still Life by Louise Penny!  Thanks for recommending this author.  Interesting that you and I both enjoy Connelly and Penny, when their styles are so different.  But then I guess good writing is good writing!    

Thanks again!


----------



## Alexandra Sokoloff (Sep 21, 2009)

Another vote for Lee Child - he and Connelly have created the only two male leads that I've been willing to follow through every single book and only get more hooked on the psychology, the plots, everything about them.

Harlen Coben writes equally intelligent and intricate plots.

Mo Hayder is wonderful if you like DARK, and I mean DARK.  Denise Mina and Tana French write mindblowingly good crime fiction - I've read all of their books at least twice.  And I'm hooked on Val McDermid's Tony Hill and Carol Jordan series, too.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

fancynancy said:


> Holly, I'm really liking Still Life by Louise Penny! Thanks for recommending this author. Interesting that you and I both enjoy Connelly and Penny, when their styles are so different. But then I guess good writing is good writing!
> 
> Thanks again!


I'm so glad you're liking it! And like Connelly's books, they just keep getting better. It's so hard to recommend books. And I have a theory that women who like detective novels like them a bit differently than most men.


----------



## Arclight (Jan 6, 2011)

John Mackie

http://www.amazon.com/John-Mackie/e/B001IZPR8Q/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1










Read them in order.


----------



## Alexandra Sokoloff (Sep 21, 2009)

> And I have a theory that women who like detective novels like them a bit differently than most men.


Holly, LOL! Yes, just a bit.


----------



## Lindafaye (Mar 29, 2012)

I read through the thread and didn't see Robert Parker mentioned. I believe he passed away not too long ago, but he has several series. Hubby and I are in the middle of his Spenser series - the first one is set in the 1970's, but we are chugging along are are in the early 90's now. There is a lot of humor, a little sex (not graphic at all) and some action. We plan to read his Sunny Randall and Jesse Stone series next.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, I'm amazed that Robert B Parker hadn't been mentioned on this thread, and I'm especially amazed that I didn't mention him!  He's one of my favorites - I was brokenhearted when he passed away - but happy that I'd fallen behind a bit and still had some of his books left to read.  I love his Spenser series.  I like the Jesse Stone books as well, and haven't even started the Sunny Randall ones.  

Yes, I highly recommend him, even though a lot of his books date way back before cell phones and the Internet...


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I read a few of the Jesse Stone series, I think. Very enjoyable as I recall. I hope I don't get too caught up in the lack of modern technology problems of books set in the 80s and 90s and can enjoy some more, lol. Even the Sue Grafton/Kinsey Millhone stories are seeming way outdated to me, even though they're still being written.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I've never been able to get into the Bosch series, despite about 5 different attempts over the years. I think I've finished the first book and made it about halfway through the second. That said, if you like Bosch, you'll probably love Daniel Silva's Gabriel Allon too. Although he's an assassin, not a cop. Don't get me wrong, I didn't make it through that series either. 

Lee Child is my favorite author by a mile. If you like intelligent mysteries, I think you'll like Reacher for sure. 

Another great LAPD series is Stephen J. Cannell's Shane Scully novels. He plays a robbery homicide detective married to an LAPD lieutenant who happens to also be his boss. Cannell recently passed as well, so though a couple have been released since his passing, I don't think there will be any more.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> I read a few of the Jesse Stone series, I think. Very enjoyable as I recall. I hope I don't get too caught up in the lack of modern technology problems of books set in the 80s and 90s and can enjoy some more, lol. Even the Sue Grafton/Kinsey Millhone stories are seeming way outdated to me, even though they're still being written.


I kinda like the fact that she's kept Kinsey in "her time" without all our current technology - I don't want Kinsey to be my age, which she probably would be if she'd been "aged" accurately. I wonder if it's difficult for her to maintain that, though - if she has to stop herself from having Kinsey google people, or reach for her cell phone when she's in the drive-thru picking up a quarter-pounder with cheese... 

As far as Jesse Stone & Sunny Randall go, Parker started writing them in 1997 & 1999, and I think they're less "dated" than the early Spenser books would be (he started writing them in 1973). I started reading those in the early 90's - someone gave me a bag full of all of them (up to that point) and I blitzed through them. Loved Spenser almost as much as I loved John D. MacDonald's Travis McGee (I totally wanted to marry him - despite the fact I was already happily married...)


----------



## nmg222 (Sep 14, 2010)

911jason said:


> I've never been able to get into the Bosch series, despite about 5 different attempts over the years. I think I've finished the first book and made it about halfway through the second. That said, if you like Bosch, you'll probably love Daniel Silva's Gabriel Allon too. Although he's an assassin, not a cop. Don't get me wrong, I didn't make it through that series either.
> 
> Lee Child is my favorite author by a mile. If you like intelligent mysteries, I think you'll like Reacher for sure.


I tried Lee Child, I really did. I gave it 5 books and couldn't take anymore. The most silly contrived plots I have come across. Whereas the Bosch and Allon series are easily my favorites, with Daniel Silva currently in the lead.

And this is why Baskin-Robbins makes 31 flavors.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Absolutely agree that tastes are very subjective... it would be a boring world if we all liked the same things! =)


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

What about T. Jefferson Parker? He's twice won the Edgar for best novel of the year.

One of the very best mystery/suspense novels I've read in the last ten years was Silent Joe, and his first book, Laguna Heat, is superb too and has an interesting history--he rewrote it five times from scratch over five years before seeking a publisher. He's written some short series but more often does stand alones.

He uses SoCal for his settings as Connelly most often does.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

911jason said:


> Lee Child is my favorite author by a mile. If you like intelligent mysteries, I think you'll like Reacher for sure.


Thanks for the recommendation! I'm about halfway through the first one (Killing Floor) and the writing is very good, and as you say, intelligent. My poor husband, however, is afraid to be in bed with me when I'm reading it because I'm so on edge, I jump every time he moves. It's probably not the best bedtime reading, but I'm hooked!


----------



## henryandhenrybooks (Sep 6, 2011)

Don't forget Joseph Wambaugh. If your interested in walking the beat in a LAPD
coppers shoes, he's the writer for you. Unlike Connelly and other writers
he tends to inject a little comic relief throughout. Very nice. Check out:
-Hollywood Moon
-Hollywood Crows
-Hollywood Station


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm looking forward to Nelson DeMille's upcoming release, "The Panther." It's the latest in his excellent John Corey series. I love the way he mixes action, humor, and terrorist concerns that could easily come from tomorrow's headlines.


----------

